# Lodging and ticket deals in Wolf Creek



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

OK this snow drought in the north has me thinking of a trip to Wolf Creek this holiday season. I haven't skied there since the nineties. looking for lodging that accepts dogs and discounted lift tickets. Any advice?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Last couple years I have spent a weekend at Riverbend Resort. Pile a group of friends into a cheap cabin, and they hook you up with discount tickets....plus it's on the South Fork side, so you don't have to worry about the pass closing on you.

River Front Cabins RV Park & Tent Camping at Riverbend Resort near South Fork Colorado Lodging Accommodations


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Lots of good options on the South Fork side. Call around. A few years ago a dog-friendly cabin with two double beds and a kitchen went for $70/night. There are some motels that I've stayed at with two double beds (no kitchen) that go for as little as $50/night.


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

I've stayed at the allington, nice motor lodge, pretty new, has indoor hot tub and pool and complimentary breakfast. They have some skier lodging deal, but you have to ask for it, check out there web site. I've also stayed at the "inn motel" which is cheap, clean, just a little run down, they also have outdoor hot tub... Lift tickets are already like only $54, doesn't get much cheaper than that.. Have fun, I love wolf creek...


----------



## kevdog (Jun 7, 2007)

kevdog said:


> I've stayed at the allington, nice motor lodge, pretty new, has indoor hot tub and pool and complimentary breakfast. They have some skier lodging deal, but you have to ask for it, check out there web site. I've also stayed at the "inn motel" which is cheap, clean, just a little run down, they also have outdoor hot tub... Lift tickets are already like only $54, doesn't get much cheaper than that.. Have fun, I love wolf creek...



both in south fork..


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got back last night from a 3day road trip with my dog. Ridiculously good yesterday. Allington inn in s fork was good enough for us. The girls loved my dog too. Hot tub,but no badass hot springs on the east side. Oh well,it's gettn to be too crowded for me anyways.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

catwoman said:


> OK this snow drought in the north has me thinking of a trip to Wolf Creek this holiday season. I haven't skied there since the nineties. looking for lodging that accepts dogs and discounted lift tickets. Any advice?


wolf creek does local,student,and some other types of discounts every month for half price tickets. on wednesdays i think...its worth checking their website/bookface page.

wolf creek lodge in south fork had some super duper cheap special cause they just remodeled/new owners. 

If youre looking to treat yourself to a 'fancy' trip the stay and ski package at the springs inn is the best deal for room/tickets/and 24 hr springs access. IDK about dogs. they are all anal and upscale now. and it is quite pricey, but so nice to walk the springs, especially later at night when its quiet.for me, its worth it to treat the family to the springs once a winter,cause theres nothing quite like that in NM....And then I dirtbag it on any other trips. :mrgreen:

Make sure and bug em about the stay and ski,cause Idont think they like to sell package that any more. they have 'older' rooms that are more likely dog friendly if at all. they are cheaper either way.
also it costs $17.00 just for springs access, and they are limiting the # of trips you get in and out in 24 hours. (like staying across the street for cheaper and going to the springs...they get all butthurt about it and it may be a one time use pass now. =/ ) 
that aspect of the 'new' springs inn is really lame, and there are no more cheap local prices or season passes or whatever... =/

which reminds me there is a new place by the movie theater in Pagosa with hot tubs that is not nearly as spiffy as the springs, but its only like $8.00. so its a good alternative for a quick soak before hitting the road on the last day. and they have a cool rooftop tub. and beer at the front desk =]

Hope that helps...I need to get up there soon as well!


----------



## coronet (Mar 29, 2007)

we've stayed at the allington inn as well, good stuff. mention "colorado's best kept secret" room deal when booking and it saves you a few bucks.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

We ended up staying at the Alpine Inn, because it was cheap, with cheap dog fees, and they had room. Quiet, warm, comfortable and clean - although a bit dated. Had a blast hiking for soft snow off Alberta and Knife Edge.


----------

